# 1,2, Freddys Gonna Get You 3,4



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Can anyone tell me where i can find this song, i've searched and searched but nothing
I am hopeing one of you guys could tell me. i would most definetly prefer the little girls singing this not an instrumental version .


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

anyone? somebody around heres gotta know where i can get this


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Isis I sent you a private message....


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Doh! And I am supposed to be the expert on this stuff.  Sorries I didn't see your post earlier. At the moment I can't even find a Wav file of it. There used to be TONS of Freddy sites that had it on there.  If I find one I will definately let you know.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here ya go:

http://krypta-smierci.neostrada.pl/Download/Nightmare/A Nightmare on Elm Street II) - Jump Rope.mp3


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

isis11571,

I have the clip you are looking for. Send me a priviate message with your e-mail and I'll send it to you.

gmacted


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

thanks all !!!!!!!!!!! i appreciate your help


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

isis11571,

I sent you the file. Is that what you were looking for?

gmacted


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

yep and thanks


----------

